# Case Prep Question



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

I am reloading about 100 to 200 .308 rounds a month. I was wordering if it would be worth it to spend the $200 to $300 for a case prep center. And if so any recomendations on which one.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is really up to you. My time is valuable and I have a lot of brass to work. I use tools that allow me to work a lot of brass fast. If you have plenty of time then spend your cash on components. I do a lot of brass working while watching TV. I bought a case trimmer that allows me to do several hundred an hour. My chamfering and deburring I have a mini-lathe that I can chuck my hand tool in. Before I bought that I was using a hand drill to hold it.

A few of those stations are the same. It is only the color that changes. I am sure someone will have one and be able to tell you what they like about this and that.

Chuck Norris can taste lies.


----------

